# Test rides: Wilier Le Roi, Izoard, Imperiale, and Ridley Orion (I think...)



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

okay I kid... I know the Ridley was an Orion(SRAM Force) and it was a fine bike but compared to the Wiliers I was nonplussed with it. Actually I would have to say much the same about the Le Roi only because I expected more based on its gruppo and original price-o (Campagnolo Record). But the Imperiale surprised me even after the Izoard (stiff in a sprint with enough vertical compliance that even I could notice).

Me: 165 lbs of hunka-hunka burning newb to more-than-casual roadie-ism. Not a racer but I'd like to think I could outrun most of you anyhow. Key on "think". I'm a lone wolf riding to consume the next target in my trajectory. No yellow jersey aspirations at my 40-something years of "wisdom" unless it is hot dog and mustard induced, but lead/follow/get out of the way and don't dawdle.

Anyhow- today I road the bikes in the Title: and am now trying to figure out which of my children will fare the best when I introduce them to their new parents found on eBay and how to explain to my wife that the new ride won't need a college education so it's actually cheaper in the long run. Yesterday I rode the 10r Specialized Tarmac (Ultegra) and a Cdale CAAD 9 for it's geometry thinking Super Six. The Cdale does not work for my 5'8&3/4", longer legs/shorter torso config as the top tube was too long. The "same" sized Tarmac (54) was actually pretty good geometry for me if not slightly dead feeling and had excellent stiffness (sprint tested- newb approved). So I put a refundable deposit down.

Cut to the chase- today the Imperiale was king. Stiff, lively, compliant and in my mind worth every penny of the high price I will have to pay if it ends up as my choice. "In my stable" is another matter. Granted both the Le Roi and Izoard were set up a little long/high at the stem (factored) but the Imperiale was too small and had Ultegra (p'shaw!) and it still shined for me. I can't describe it well enough 'cause I'm a newb and don't possess the experience of the interweb geniuses but it's my opinion, like it or not (don't matter to me). It jumped when I told it to, was comfortably twitchy and rode very smooth inspite of the super-short wheelbase. 

I think I liked the paint scheme of the black/white/green Le Roi best. The Izoard and Imperiale looked very similar but none of them matched my purse and shoes. Actually that's not true, my shoes looked fantastic on all of them because they're white. No I'm not racist some of my best friends wear shoes that aren't white.

Sideline note- I p'shaw Ultegra in jest. Before today Shimano was pretty much all the road gear I had ridden. Worked fine for me at Ultegra level. However- both SRAM Force and Campagnolo Record were more crisp. Well- except for the Campagnolo upshift on the chainrings but I quickly got used to it. Anyhow- Ultegra is still good enough for me- I'd hit that. Not keen on compact gearing though. But given my druthers I'd have a go at the other two for a bit as they seemed tighter, more responsive- whatever. I just learned that there is life outside of Shimano and it ain't just bargain level. I encourage any other newbs to try them and make your own decision that I am correct. It would make me feel better about myself.

Last note- thank you Peter at Veloce Velo (Issaquah, WA) for answering my questions, moving my pedals so many times and giving me real information rather than telling me what you might think I might want to hear so that I'd buy a bike from you (or at least doing it so skillfully that it came in under my BS radar). Next time please complement me on my shoe selection. Yes there will most likely be a next time. Sorry.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

wow that's now all bike shops should be, full of demo bikes for the rider to test, sounds like heaven to me. Love the black/white/green (yellow) Le Roi also. Nice one ...


----------



## dptodd (Dec 7, 2007)

*Might have missed the mark on your reviews*

Okay so I was looking for a review of the Wilier Le Roi (a friend of mine was looking to pick one up and wanted some imput) when I came across your review of these bikes. Being someone who has significant time (racing and otherwise) on the Imperiale and the Ridley Orion, I have to take issue with your assessments.

First, it should be noted that the Imperiale and the Orion are two completely different bikes. The Imperiale is a very nice all-rounder that seems more at home in long group rides or local hammerfests. It climbs well and is very compliant. The Ridley Orion on the otherhand is a pure race bike designed to throw your forward and bury nicely into the types of highspeed turns one would expect in criteriums, circuit races and back-braking decents one often finds in CA. I am at the end of putting one full season of racing on the Orion and it is anything but boring. This bike is ideally suited to criteriums and circuit races. It also climbs relatively well, although I would not put it into the same category as the Imperiale. It's not the lightest frame in the world (size small with Campy Chorus 11sp and Reynolds MVT 46 with powertap comes in at 16.1, but I do use mostly aluminum components), but this bike is fast and mean. The best part about this bike is the price. The framset is only about 1400, and in my opinion should be priced about 3000. The overall ride of the Orion is very similar to the BMC Racemaster SLX01, though not as heavy of a feel. The bike is such a good criterium and race bike that this is the first year I'll be keeping a bike and using it as a full time crit and backup bike ( normally I sell them after one year). 

Basically the verdict is this: If you're looking for a true racebike on a budget (want to spend under 4500) but are not will to sacrifice performance, this IS the bike to get. Plus, Ridley usually opts to keep paint schemes from year to year so your bike will not look outdated. Keeping in mind that my Orion is a complete build and not stock as Ridley will send you (4ZA ridely components were not used). Trust me, this bike is really fast, handles corners very well and takes highspeeds (I had it at 56mph on a decent without any flex, wash or noddly feeling whatsoever) like a champ.


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think you take as much issue with my opinion as you might think. I think you got it right on in fact. I also think that the Orion could be priced higher but Ridley has other framesets to fill that space too. It just didn't light the bulbs on my tree when I rode it. Different geometry/setup ... who knows? I make no claim to definitive review of such things (in spite of decades in the saddle). I'm sure it's every bit as fast as you say and I'm glad to hear that you like yours 'cause that's the only thing that really matters. Keep the shiny side up! : )


----------



## feuereimer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Wilier Imperiale*

Let me know if you are in the market for an Imperiale. I broke my Gran Tourismo and it was warrantied with a Medium Imperiale (GT sold out for the year). I am riding it right now, but it is too racey for me. I used my GT for commuting and long distance rides on the weekend. 

My plan is to sell the Imperiale and buy another Gran Tourismo. 

Let me know if you are interested, Mike


----------

